# P.I.N.S



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Anybody know how the seaweed is at PINS???


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Can you call the headquarters to find out? I know they post the beach conditions on a board outside.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

They're getting it bad now


----------



## Fish_Killer (Oct 12, 2012)

The further you go down the seashore the worst the seaweed will get. At the 20 wasnt to bad, anything after that was starting to get annoying.

Was that there last weekend


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

Have mullet started to show up at the surf? Friend and I are planning on going in two weeks 

Poc- ed


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

poc-ed said:


> Have mullet started to show up at the surf? Friend and I are planning on going in two weeks
> 
> Poc- ed


Good amount of mullet last week. Weed was sporadic coming in but bad when it does.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Spent the weekend on the Mansfield jetties with little weed problems. There were a ton of mullet


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks, hope the conditions with the weed get better. gonna stay on top of info with the parks and wildlife shack. hopefully the water will be a little warmer too.

poc-ed


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

Wife and I drove to about 25 today. Water was like Yoohoo...weed was very thick from the entrance to about 7.5 miles...then became manageable. The current was ripping up the beach VERY hard. No one was arching anything but hard heads.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

got back from PINS on sunday, and as coastal angler said water was YooHoo.
We camped by the 15 mile marker and fished in Yarborough Pass. Did OK with a couple of reds and my buddy caught a nice 25 inch trout. hope conditions improve.

poc-ed


----------

